# Sapphire Crystal scratched..



## sushi (Apr 30, 2008)

Just wondering if it is possible to polish out light scratches from a sapphire crystal face either proffesionally or do it yourself. I know plexi has no problems but presume that Crystal cant be polished. Am I wrong?? Grateful for any help.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Darn hard to clean up scratches on sapphire... it takes diamond based polish. Replacement is the normal course.


----------



## jfiddy (Jul 10, 2009)

Eeeb said:


> Darn hard to clean up scratches on sapphire... it takes diamond based polish. Replacement is the normal course.


Totally Agree.

What watch was it? I usually hear of cracks more often than scratches


----------



## bobn (May 5, 2009)

Would the scratch on the sapphire crystal act the same as a scoring mark when you cut glass? In other words, would the scratch seriously compomise the crystal? One tap and it breaks.


----------



## jfiddy (Jul 10, 2009)

bobn said:


> Would the scratch on the sapphire crystal act the same as a scoring mark when you cut glass? In other words, would the scratch seriously compomise the crystal? One tap and it breaks.


Probably not on a TAG (extra thick, domed, diving rated, real Saph Crystal not saphire "glass").

Probably yes on a Raymond Weil :-d.


----------



## christech81 (Apr 11, 2009)

... nothing wrong with Raymond Weil.


----------



## jfiddy (Jul 10, 2009)

christech81 said:


> ... nothing wrong with Raymond Weil.


sure. but unless u got a au$5000 (a la nabucco) they are ordinary ar best. thats just my experience


----------



## stilov (Jul 18, 2009)

I'd be interested to hear how you scratched it. I worn my SEL while I worked as a mechanic going through college and never scratched the crystal


----------



## ORC (Jan 4, 2008)

This should do the trick! Tell me what you think. :-!

http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=msg&goto=1932539#msg_1932539

http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=msg&goto=1932539#msg_1932539


----------



## sushi (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry guys, been away from my computer for a couple of days.
The watch in Question is my newly received Heuer Regatta.
For a watch of this age the scrathces are very light and not too bad but they are still there every time I look at the watch. I took it to an official Tag repairer the other day but was told that there was nothing that can be done but change the glass. But for a watch that age it is not that easy as all the seals etc would have to be changed too this would require sending it to Switzerland.(big money)
So! Now I log in and see OCR with a link to the TZ forum with an apparent fix. Good Man!! Don't know where I'm gonna get my hands on some Gold Paste but i'll be googling it in about 5 mins. I'll let you all know how I get on.
Thanks all for your help.:thanks


----------



## DNScompanies (May 17, 2009)

Do a little photo thread about it...!



sushi said:


> Sorry guys, been away from my computer for a couple of days.
> The watch in Question is my newly received Heuer Regatta.
> For a watch of this age the scrathces are very light and not too bad but they are still there every time I look at the watch. I took it to an official Tag repairer the other day but was told that there was nothing that can be done but change the glass. But for a watch that age it is not that easy as all the seals etc would have to be changed too this would require sending it to Switzerland.(big money)
> So! Now I log in and see OCR with a link to the TZ forum with an apparent fix. Good Man!! Don't know where I'm gonna get my hands on some Gold Paste but i'll be googling it in about 5 mins. I'll let you all know how I get on.
> Thanks all for your help.:thanks


----------



## dmr33 (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm no HEUER expert, but are you sure the crystal is SAPPHIRE vs hardened mineral on your vintage Heuer?

In my experience, light scratches can be polished off SOME of TAGS sapphire crystals. Its always hit and miss for me.

Cheers,

David


----------



## sushi (Apr 30, 2008)

dmr33 said:


> I'm no HEUER expert, but are you sure the crystal is SAPPHIRE vs hardened mineral on your vintage Heuer?


You are right. just checked and the glass is indeed Mineral glass not Sapphire. Not sure if the fix on the TZ site works for Mineral too but will investigate. Thanks


----------



## bry1975 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi there,

Probably easier and cheaper to replace the mineral glass. Minerall glass can be polished, I use to polish mineral glasses Cerium oxide is the best polish for polishing mineral glass, but better to replace if the glass can be replaced


I've tried polishing Sapphire but had no luck!

Regs

Bry


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

I am new to this forum can anyone explain about Sapphire Crystal?
Thanks........
.............



sushi said:


> Just wondering if it is possible to polish out light scratches from a sapphire crystal face either proffesionally or do it yourself. I know plexi has no problems but presume that Crystal cant be polished. Am I wrong?? Grateful for any help.


----------



## happyguy82 (Jan 8, 2010)

jfiddy said:


> Probably not on a TAG (extra thick, domed, diving rated, real Saph Crystal not saphire "glass").
> 
> Probably yes on a Raymond Weil :-d.


??? Raymond Weil is made in Geneva! Tag isn't!


----------



## h2xmark (Feb 28, 2009)

happyguy82 said:


> ??? Raymond Weil is made in Geneva!


yes Raymond Weil started the company in 1976, and it is mostly family run and one of the last independent watch companys left. They do make some pretty nice stuff.


----------



## happyguy82 (Jan 8, 2010)

johnvarenda said:


> I am new to this forum can anyone explain about Sapphire Crystal?
> Thanks........
> .............


the watch's crystal is made from sapphire. Sapphire is rated at 9.0 on the Mohs scale making it very very hard and thus scratch resistant against most materials.


----------

